# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  نبضـآت قلبي ..

## ام الحلوين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم


سـعدي الأول هو من شجعني وأمسك بيدي سعـد له معي أجمل الذكريات .. التي مررت بهـآ

يسعـد به قلبي ويخطه قلمي بشوق وأرتيـآح ألقـآه أنا في الصبـآح يلحن لي أعزوفة جميله يعلن عن بدأ يوم جديد

يلقـآني عند المسـآء أعبر له عن مدى شوقي الطويل .. 

يفـآجئني بصدأه ورنة وقوعه بين أركاني 

يتبختر في نظري كالطاؤوس المتوأضع 

يزهـى بريقه بين الملأ بـأخلآقه وطيبه الوآضح

لي الحق بمدحه وله الحق بأعلآني فنحن ولدنا معـآآ في يوم واحد هو يوم سعدنـأ 

عـأش معي بأفرآحي وأحزآني .. لحظة بالحظه ..

يسليني في وحدتي و يؤنسني في وحشتي .. 

أفتخر به كل الفخر .. وأضعه تاج على رآسي ووسـآم على صدري .. ,, 

هو من علمني أن الحيـآه لهـآ معنى جميل .. 

هو من أتنفس الهوآء لأجله .. !

تقاسمنـآ مـآفي الحيـآه يومـآ بعد يوم ..

لنـآ معتـآآ أجمل الزهور وأحلى الهدأيـآ مهدآت من رب جليل .. أمانة هم في أعناقنـآ 


تعبير لسـآني يخونني في مدحـه .. !! لآنه مني وأنا منهـ .. 

أصبحنـآ كالجسد الواحد بروح واحده أنه سعدي الذهبي . .. نصيبي وجـآئزتي في هذأ الكون وهذه الحيـآه 

أسعد بالقاهـ أضجر عند غيابه .. فهو كالشمعه المضـآءه في حيـآتي ..





أنهـ توأم روحي وشريك حيـآتي .. 

فأعتذآري لك يـآغـآلي .. عن تقصيري ..

يـأنبضـآت قلبي ..!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*كلمات خرجت من بين أسوار القلب..*
*فتغلغلت بقوة .. على جنبات قلبي..*

*لصدقها..*
*وحروفها المليئة ..*
*حب، إخلاص..*

*غاليتي أم الحلوين..*
*حفظ الله لكِ كل حبيب..*
*بحق حبيبه المصطفى محمد..*
*صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..*

*ماأجمل حروفكِ..*
*ومااروع معانيها..*

*يعطيك العافية ..*
*ودام نفث حبركِ بيننا..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

إحساس صادق ومرهف بالمشاعر
لصدق تلك الحروف انجذبت نحوها لأتمعنها
وأرتوي منها كل ماهو عذب
عزيزتي 
بانتظار قلمك المبدع وحروفك الصادقة
موفقة عزيزتي

----------


## همس الصمت

أحاسيس ومشاعر صادقه 
نثرت بين حنايا هذه الصفحه
أدام لكِ نبض قلبك
وسعدنا كثيراً بنبض قلمك الرائع
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ ودام قلبك النابض ...
تحياتي العطرة لك ...

----------


## ام الحلوين

*دمعة على السطور*

*اللؤلؤ المكنون*

*همس الصمت*


*لوجودكم العطر ومشاعركم الرائعه وردودكم الجميله اثر  كبير في داخلي*

*سلمتم من كل سوء* 

*وسلم قلبكم الطاهر*

*فقلمي يعجز عن شكركم* 

*فلكم مني اعذب التحايا*

----------


## نبض قلب

عزيزتي أم الحلوين كلمآت رآئعه خآرجه من قلب صآدق ..
لآفرق الله بينك ِ وبينه بحق محمد وآل محمد ..
وجلعك ِ الله من السعدآء دنيآ وآخره ..
تحياتي
أختك ِ 
نبض قلب

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أجملـ معزوفهـ ،،*
*عزفها صدقـ الشعور ،،*
*و أجملـ الحروفـ ،،*
*خطتها يد الحنونـ ،،*
*منـ أروعـ ما رسمتهـ أيديـ القدر الورديهـ ،،*
*أدامهـ اللهـ سعد لـ قلبكـِ ،،*
*و أدامكـ سكنـ لـ روحهـ ،،*
*أمـ الحلوينـ ،،*
*و ربيـ يسلمـ لكـ الحلوينـ ،،*
*جميلـ جداً ما فاضـ بهـ قلمكـِ الصادقـ ،،*
*و حسكـِ المرهفـ ،،*
*لا اعدمنا اللهـ فيضـ شعوركـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## ام الحلوين

نبض قلب 

للدموع احساس

سلمتم من كل سوء والله يعطيك الف عافيه

مروركم في صفحتي زادها نور

الله يسعد ايامكم وينور حياتكم ببركة نبي الرحمه محمد واله الاطهار

----------


## MOONY

عزيزتي
 أم الحلوين
ماأجمل هذا النبض
وخاصة أنه نابع من قلبكِ
الصادق
روووووووعه
ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*مااروعها من نبضااات قلب*
*نثرت اجمل صياغات الحب*
*واعذب المشاعر والاحاسيس*
*ام الحلوين*
*سلمت يمناااك على ماخطته هنا*
*ولافرق الله بينك وبين شريككـ*
*وادام الله عليكما سعادة ابديه*
*بحق محمد وآله الاطهاار*
*ولاعدمناا جديدكـ الحلوو*
*دمتي بــود*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

moony 

شذاوي

لردودكم الرائعه صدى جميل في داخلي

سلمت يمناكم و الله يسعد ايامكم 

تحياتي العطره لكم

----------


## Princess

يقولون.. كل فتاه بأبيها معجبه..
وها أنتي غاليتي تؤكدين الأعجاب والعشق انه لا يقتصر من الأبنه فحسب..
نبضاتك كانت اعجوبه..
رجائي ان لا تخفيها بين اسطر دفاترك
ودعيها تتنفس هنا بيننا ..  
ابنتك رائعه كروعتك..
وسر الأبداع استلهمته منكم..
يا اعز الخلق عندي واقربهم الى روحي 
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ام الحلوين

هلا وغلا بصغيرتي الحلوه

منوره حياتي

والله يخليش الي ويبارك فيش ويسعد ايامش ياكريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشاعرك المرهفه 
تحسستها من بين كلماتك العذبه

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما اجمل الكلمات عندما  تكون خالية من اي  تصنع* 

*ما اجملها وهي تنبع من الاعماق* 

*ما اجملها  وهي  تحلق في سماء الوفاء* 

*ما اجملها وهي تعبر عن الاخلاص* 

*سيدتي* 

*ام الحلوين* 

*كلامك العذب  رائع وروعته في صدق المشاعر* 

*اسعد الله ايامك وحياتك وادام الله لكي السعد مع سعدك* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  سيدتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ام الحلوين

عفاف الهدي منوره غناتي والله يوفقش ويسعدش ياكريم


ابو طارق كلماتك الرائعه شرفاً لي سلمت من كل سوء ووفقت لكل خير والله يسعد ايامك ويبارك في حياتك ياكريم

----------


## جـــــــــوري

لكم هو رائع ماخطت اناملك من صدق المشاعر
هنيئاً لمن خطت له هذه المشاعر الصادقه
وهنيئاً لكما اميره وكبرياء على هذه الام المبدعه 
الله يخليها ليكم ..
تقبلي مروري..لكِ مودتي
جــــــــــــــــوري..

----------


## ام الحلوين

هلا وغلا بخيتو جوري

منوره

والله يعطيش العافيه

اسعدني وجودك وردك الرائع 

سلمتي من كل سوء

----------


## أموله

تسلمــــــــيــ مامــــيــ على الكلمات الرائعـــهــ جدآ 


تحياتي أموله

----------


## ام الحلوين

ويش هالنور دى كله

اهااا 

هذا نور الحلوين مشع في صفحتي

هلا وغلا بصغيرتي الحلوه

منوره حبيبتي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

كلمات حقا رائعه احساس مرهف وجميل ام الحلوين
بس اعتقد ما وفيتي من مشاعر باقي بعد خيتوه
فاابدعي باقلمك بكل مافي قلبك لشريك حياتك
بالتوفيق
يخليك ربي الأحبابك

----------


## ام الحلوين

هلا وغلا بخيتو انين

فعلاً خيتو هذا قليل في حق من نحب

لكن هذا فيض من قلم وما بالقلب مكنون عن اعين الناظرين  :cheesy: 

سلمتي من كل سوء

والله يعطيش العافيه على هالرد الحلو  :rolleyes: 

منوره

----------

